# new drift wood



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i wonder if this is ok i got it beach combing


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

can any one tell if this is ok our not . ?


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

is really hard to say.
where was it found?
fresh or salt water?
some people will say bleach it others will say boil or bake.
in the end is still a crap shoot to whether is OK.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

from lions bay ocean salt . kole if you see this whats your opinion


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

our Charles


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

anybody ?...............


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

will this be ok for my aquarium i got it on the beach at lions bay


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

I would give it a good wash, then throw it in your tank. I have used all kinds of found drift wood and found them all to be safe. Don't put it in any tanks with really sensitive fish at first, but otherwise go nuts. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

cpool said:


> I would give it a good wash, then throw it in your tank. I have used all kinds of found drift wood and found them all to be safe. Don't put it in any tanks with really sensitive fish at first, but otherwise go nuts. Just my opinion of course.


have you used any real big pieces


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

anybody else


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

johnjohn ... ... L!$A and I have a huge peice also that leaks like a S.O.B. my thought on making sure its "aquarium safe" is..finding someone with a big boiler and boil it for an hour. (ei restaurant, still thinking where else)...


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

It probably should be ok if you soak it in a big tub for a length period of time. I don't know what type of wood it is but I know that people say wood like cedar is bad for fish. Nice piece of wood though but always hard to know what it would do to fish if you aren't sure about the wood's source and what may have happened to it along the way.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

how long does it take to water log big piece of driftwood


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Depends, some pieces take months if not longer. Depends on the size and density of the wood. Some wood may never sink due to its density and structure.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

It's a nice looking piece but if your unsure best to just through it away or put it into your garden. You don't want to risk it in my opinion especially if it's not going to sink. Your puffer is to nice to risk being killed by something in that wood.....


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

i would not use it in a freshwater tank less you boil it but who knows if it will still be ok..
i see you put it in your tank already best of luck to ya 

lets us know how it go's

-Mike


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

If it came from SW there is a 99.9 percentage chance it is not going to bring any disease/parasite over; almost all don't cross over. It probably came down the Fraser or another river that feeds into the ocean and had a good abrasive cleaning before you picked it up.

The only question remains is what kind of wood is it (hard or soft) and how long it will last in your tank.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

it could take years for it to stay submerged being that size. if it came from the lions bay area, chances are it is some sort of softwood species as that grows wild along the shore and up on the mountain, cedar, fir, spruce, perhaps cottonwood, maybe alder which is considered a hardwood by the "wood folks" but actually it is a very soft hardwood. I have collected a bunch of driftwood from Harrison lake for my freshwater tank...I am sure some of it is cedar, but other branches are heavier and harder. I have had them sitting in a bathtub full of water for 4 weeks now and they are not even close to staying submerged with the exception of 3 pieces which are 90% submerged!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Clownloachlover said:


> it could take years for it to stay submerged being that size. if it came from the lions bay area, chances are it is some sort of softwood species as that grows wild along the shore and up on the mountain, cedar, fir, spruce, perhaps cottonwood, maybe alder which is considered a hardwood by the "wood folks" but actually it is a very soft hardwood. I have collected a bunch of driftwood from Harrison lake for my freshwater tank...I am sure some of it is cedar, but other branches are heavier and harder. I have had them sitting in a bathtub full of water for 4 weeks now and they are not even close to staying submerged with the exception of 3 pieces which are 90% submerged!


is a soft wood . how long before the rot and are done


----------

